
An open source, modern and powerful wiki app built on Node.js, Git and Markdown - arikr
https://github.com/Requarks/wiki
======
arikr
This looks really, really nice.

[https://github.com/Requarks/wiki](https://github.com/Requarks/wiki)

------
mhd
If you’re using git as a backing store, why is there a need for MongoDB?

